# Waiting list question???



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi girls,
I'm pretty new to this site and still finding my way round!
I've read a few posts about waiting lists and times.
This is probably a REALLY daft ? but when are you on the waiting list from?  
The time you sign the papers or from the time you receive your letter telling you your name has been placed the waiting list??
We signed papers at the RFC end of Dec 2010 and received the letter at the start of Feb 2011.
On the letter it said the list would take 11-12 months.
So is it 11-12 months from Dec or Feb?
Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, welcome to ff.  You are added to the list from the date you sign the forms. It does take them a while to get the letters out to say you are on the list so it will be 11-12 months from Dec.

Emma xx


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah Miss E thanx so much for your speedy reply  
Im so glad   its from December  - 2 months does makes a difference.


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

You are so right huni, we spend enough time waiting. 2 months is like a lifetime to us. I had asked the same question before too. I phoned at one point to see where is was on the list, it was a month from i signed the forms only to be told my form was still on the secretarys desk but they assured me i would be added to the list from the date i signed the form.
Wishing you loads of luck.  
Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey M + M - just wanted to welcome you to the site, you'll find all the ladies on here lovely and really helpful to you throughout your journey.  It wont be long coming in the next few months, you'll probably receive your offer letter around the end of October start of November.  Any other questions just ask.  Good Luck


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey m+m,

We waited over two months for our letter to say we were on the list to arrive. We signed in august 2010 and got started with junes period dates. 

Hope you get the call soon.

Good luck

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome M&M

Welcome to the forum.ANything on your mind hun just ask

The waiting game is awful.. Just set yourself wee steps, We signed in Jan 2010 and i gave myself wee steps ie easter came and went, summer hold came and went then into winter. For me doin it that way it meant the waiting didnt seem as long.

Jillyhen x


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies ladies.

No doubt i'll be asking many more questions in the future   x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

M&M

Ask away hun we have all been through it and that what we are here for.

Jillyhen x


----------

